# Newbie Fear?



## Chassis (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm a total newbie, so please bear with me. I've always love slingshots...but never had a chance to play with one or own one.

I recently ordered a Scout from Simple-Shot, haven't arrived yet...However...I have some (stupid) questions...maybe the more season folks can help me out?

1) How often does the band break? From the from the fork or the pouch? Will it snap at your face/eyes? (I also bought safety glasses along with the slingshot)

2) How secure is the Flip Clip on a Scout? I feel like the band might slip? (Again, will the band snap at your face IF it does?)

3) How does one shot him/herself on the hand? How to avoid it? (This scares me...a lot)

PS. I watched a lot of slingshots videos on youtube...so far...no one mention about band breaking or shoot your hand by accident.

Any tips would be appreciated~~~

Thanks!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

1) depends on often you shoot and what rubber you use. You can expect to get 100+ shots from a bandset, probably closer to 300.

2) FlipClips are awesome, despite what one PP fan may say, he'll be here in 5....4....3....2....1..... They have never failed me and never slipped. Don't over tighten and you'll be fine. Always wear safety glasses, no matter what you are shooting

3) practice, care and more practice. I have never had a hand hit, but have had a couple fork hits and when the rubber may hit my hand after the shot.


----------



## MonRiver (Sep 10, 2017)

I got my first slingshot a few weeks ago. I also bought a Scout--and I love it!

I set mine up to shoot through the forks at first. I'm guessing I shot 400 or so rounds in the last few weeks--work seems to get in the way of my slingshot time-- and tonight I noticed my first band was starting to tear at the pouch before I started shooting. I bought the Scout Maintenance kit with the slingshot, and cut and installed the yellow band from the maintenance kit-- this time I'm trying over the top.

The Flip Clips are AWESOME--there will most likely be a PP fan (which is also a great slingshot) taking pot shots at the Flip Clips because he had one break. They are plastic and the instructions clearly state to not over tighten. I put my first bandset on in about 5 minutes--that's measuring my draw, cutting the rubber, making sure I did it right. Then, I changed my anchor point, so I took the bandset off and cut it again. THEN, I watched a video on how to modify the Scout to fit your hand, so it took the bandset off to do a little filing (I have medium sized hands) and reinstalled. So, that's 4 times I took the bandset on and off with the same set of Flip Clips--no issue!

If you Google how to avoid fork hits and hand slaps, you'll get a lot of good reading and videos. Charles has a great two part video on this--it also shows the grips very well.











And welcome! It's a great hobby and I'm glad I picked it up!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!

To restate......

1. The bands will probably last several hundred shots depending on the taper. They will usually break near the pouch but wear safety glasses regardless. I find that straight cut flatbands last longer than tapered flatbands.

2. Flip Clips are excellent! They wear out only when you over torque them. Mine have lasted me a very long time and I have complete confidence in them when shooting!

3. I have never shot myself in the hand thankfully. If you are worried about hand hits, make sure that the ammo is centered in the pouch and pinch on top of the ammo, NOT in front of the ammo. This gives you a clean pouch release and the ammo doesn't bump off of your finger. (speedbump effect). Also check to make sure you are not canting/tilting your frame before you shoot. Don't be afraid though. Practice Practice Practice. 

Tom


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

If the bands snap - is more likely at the pouch end - you're more likely to sucker punch yourself in the mouth in the process (not too deadly but can be demoralising in public).

Great advice given - also check out Nathan's noob videos on the Simple Shot Academy website - he makes his videos very easy to understand.

http://simpleshot.academy


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

All of the above,use a lanyard ,wear glasses,pay attention and practice its supposed to be fun.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

All the admonishment about having fun can be taken too seriously if you're not careful. No point in slingshot shooting if you're not out to do your best or be the best you possibly can be. And that means it must also in addition to having fun be taken very seriously like any other shooting sport. Take finding out what works for you by studying what has and has not worked for others seriously and adapt and adopt what you find works best for you with a constant desire to keep improving. Stop doing what does not work for you or dig in and find out why it is not working and make the necessary adjustments. If all you want to do is have fun you can do that without a slingshot.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

You and I have completely different perspective on many things Jolly, including this one.

I regularly go outside just to have fun, goof around, hits a few cans and don't take myself too serious when doing it. That's not to say, I'm not careful. Being careful and serious are two different things in terms of shooting and safety.

The bottom line is, if you aren't having fun, most won't continue to shoot and will give up. I know I could be a better shooter if I tried harder, practiced more and took it more serious. But I don't want to dive head first and devote all my time into this hobby/sport and give up all my other interests and pursuits. I'm content to be a decent shot and builder and hope both will continue to be elevated as I chip away at both aspects.

I'm out there to have fun. The fact that I can do it with a slingshot, is a bonus.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I shot pistol for 35 years and it was always fun.I never hurt anyone and was attentive to what I was doing and safety.Admonishment it's a pretty strong word for what I was trying to say.Maybe try to enjoy it since you've chosen this as a direction to travel.I certainly never meant to admonish anyone.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Chassis said:


> I'm a total newbie, so please bear with me. I've always love slingshots...but never had a chance to play with one or own one.
> 
> I recently ordered a Scout from Simple-Shot, haven't arrived yet...However...I have some (stupid) questions...maybe the more season folks can help me out?
> 
> ...


Hi Chassis,

You have plenty of fine comments here. I can only add my video about shooting basics. 




I'm sure you will enjoy your Scout!

Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Okay; I stand corrected. To some it may be more important to just have fun rather than taking their shooting seriously. I know that I most likely will not take it seriously enough to be a championship slingshot shooter. But, I know that my level of skill will advance according to the effort I put into shooting. I know that I will never advance beyond mediocre if I continue shooting at one gallon can lids instead of shrinking my target to a soup can lid and a beer bottle cap then on to matches and card cutting. I will only be as good as the effort I put into it. In fact, I know that the more serious effort I put into slingshot shooting the better I will become which will translate into having a lot more fun. It is fun to hit the target, it is not fun to continually miss the mark.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Okay; I stand corrected. To some it may be more important to just have fun rather than taking their shooting seriously. I know that I most likely will not take it seriously enough to be a championship slingshot shooter. But, I know that my level of skill will advance according to the effort I put into shooting. I know that I will never advance beyond mediocre if I continue shooting at one gallon can lids instead of shrinking my target to a soup can lid and a beer bottle cap then on to matches and card cutting. I will only be as good as the effort I put into it. In fact, I know that the more serious effort I put into slingshot shooting the better I will become which will translate into having a lot more fun. It is fun to hit the target, it is not fun to continually miss the mark.


I believe you can be serious about your shooting and have fun,they are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I agree and as I stated some may want to "just have fun" and I also stated that the more seriously it is taken the more fun it is.


----------



## Chassis (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your tips~~ I did watch a lot of Simple Shot Academy's videos and they are awesome~~~

Soooo...Is it true that a shot at your hand is "not common"? That plus the band break and hitting my face are my 2 biggest fear...


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Tremoside The video you posted today was great. I have been shooting all my life with no instruction.Since I retired I shoot every day most of what you taught I learned by attention/correction so I know what your saying is true. I'm older so I have been just shooting Pfs and smaller stuff it's a form of meditation for me.Just wanted you to know I appreciate what you have done.The forum and today's technology still baffles me at times so I marvel at how you made this video. I'm glad people like you are doing what is helpful.Thanks Roy


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Chassis said:


> I'm a total newbie, so please bear with me. I've always love slingshots...but never had a chance to play with one or own one.
> 
> I recently ordered a Scout from Simple-Shot, haven't arrived yet...However...I have some (stupid) questions...maybe the more season folks can help me out?
> 
> ...


I'm a newbie as well

1) I got about 1500 shots to 2000 shots before the bands start showing some fraying and one of the bands actually elongate more than the other when stretched throwing the shots off.

2) The FlipClip is very secure. Just follow the instructions that comes with the Scout.

3) You will get a fork hit or finger buster if you did not make sure you pull the bands perpendicular to the forks. A few draws without ammo in front of the mirror will fix that as you check your technique. As for handslap, that only happens if you have mismatched band ammo combo and if you mounted the band in the "over the fork" configuration.

Note: Most mess up is caused by pouch release. Just watch simpleshot youtube channel for proper techniques and you will be shooting reasonably well in no time.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Be careful look at your bands every time you shoot bands will show signs of tear little cracks in the rubber before they break all the way . Usually happens at pouch . Change them as soon as you see sign of wear and you will not have a problem .


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

OMG! All of these people trying to diaper a baby from hurting itself. Bubba? Bands are going to break. You Are gonna shoot yourself in the hand, and you are gonna pop yourself in the face. This is not a kids game and it is not Safe! Wear your glasses, take your licks and Cowboy up. You will get hurt. Most of Us have a Tribe Mark on our hand (or two) and if you can't live with that go back to Video Games. If you can face it? We are here with beau coup advice, encouragement and sympathy.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

"How does one shot him/herself on the hand?" - VERY EASILY anic:

"How to avoid it?" - YOU CAN NOT anic:

"(This scares me...a lot)" - ME TOO anic:

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!


----------



## Chassis (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone~~~ Well I'm glad 99% of the people on this forum are nice folks with one exception...(Let's just assume he had a bad day)

Can't wait till I get my Scout and start practicing...I didn't realized there were practice ammos too so going to order some of those as well.

All your tips, advice and video are much appreciated ????????


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I never repeat never shot myself in the hand with a wrist rocket. And the odds are very good that no one else has either. Shooting oneself in the hand is all in the design of the slingshot. When you are holding the slingshot by the forks instead of a grip handle the odds of shooting yourself in the hand are greatly enhanced....according to my limited experience with slingshots....and it doesn't take much experience to figure this one out.

I have never shot myself in the hand with an Alley Cat or Beaver by Jack Koeheler. Probably not even possible with the design of these two slingshots. The Alley Cat, The Flat Cat Pro and The Beaver which can be bought on eBay for $69 is probably the best insurance a new shooter can get against hand hits. In fact, there really isn't much need for any other design beyond that of The Alley Cat if one wants to advance to pinch grip. It could be improved with a more user friendly option for flat bands and actually it wouldn't be too difficult for the average man to make his own version of The Alley Cat. There is even a template and tutorial here on The Forum with instructions on how to do just that.

If you want the additional protection added to your policy against hand hits wear a glove on the hand you hold your slingshot with. It doesn't have to be a welding glove. A hand ball glove, weight lifting glove or golf glove is sufficient. In time you will become more confident and stop wearing the glove. Then the fear will surface again when you begin shooting one of those grab it by the forks just below the band attachment slingshots.

It now seems to me that recommending anything other than The Alley Cat or Flat Cat Pro for a beginner afraid of shooting himself in the hand is cruel and unusual punishment. Learn on one of these two, or The Beaver which has a large gauntlet over the top of the gripping hand for protection against hand hits. Then when you have become confident and conquered your fears of slingshot shooting move on to something in the Pocket Predator or A+ line of quality slingshots. Both have several options for those who don't want the additional stress of tying on their bands or the fear of some little piece of cheap plastic holding the bands on the slingshot breaking.

Don't worry about what someone else thinks of you wearing a glove and protective glasses or feeling obligated to shoot the recommended forum approved slingshot. They'll never know unless you tell them.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

You think there is only one exception to nice? Get a load of how many "likes" that not so nice comment received.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually - in all my years of shooting I have never shot myself in the hand. I have shot 95% with a thumb-braced slingshot. I have sucker punched myself on band snap (that can hurt). I have almost never had a frame hit...

If you are worried - start small. Get a light setup shoot some 6mm plastic BB's - or 9mm plastic practice ammo even. Just till you're confident.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Well there you have it. Fork hits and hand hits are not possible.


----------



## Chassis (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks Jolly Roger~~~ I never heard of Alley Cat or Beaver by Jack Koeheler - I'll check them out. I originally choose Scout because I read it's an easy slingshot to learn from from and that it is accurate (but I also read accuracy depends a lot on the band and not the slingshot...)

I read the forum via my phone and don't get to see how "likes" a person get. But, there will always be trolls and jerks everywhere. I'm just happy that so far I got some amazing tips and helpful responses from wonderful people. =)

I have no shame being a newbie and ask dumb questions...one gotta start somewhere. ????


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

You picked a FANTASTIC 1st slingshot. In fact, it could easily be your first and last. I shoot my regularly, even though I own many others. In fact, it's probably my go-to for 95% of my shooting.

The few comments that may seem harsh, are not from trolls and jerks. In fact if you look, they are from longtime members who are trying to help by being upfront with you. The reality is, you are very likely to get some type of fork/hand/face hit/slap when shooting if you don't take precautions and get sloppy. But don't let that stop you from shooting, it keeps you on your toes and alert.

Be sure to shoot from 33' and keep it fun.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Chassis: You are right on all accounts. The Alley Cat and Flat Cat Pro do not get the credit due here on the forum. In fact they are almost completely overlooked/. You'll have to do a search of old posts to find anything about them. My Alley Cat is a beautiful piece of craftsmanship and one in which you will delight in shooting and showing to your friends. It has polished aluminum forks and exotic wood grip. Not made of molded plastic. It looks like a slingshot not a plastic toy.

I did not start wearing a glove until I started shooting some of the more common slingshot models. When I got past the fear of hand hits I dropped the glove as my technique improved.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

JR I wouldn't say that - Jack Koehler does get mentioned time to time (his book especially has been well received). His Alley cat and starships are also highly regarded. Just don't think he's very active in promoting his work. The same could be said for many amazing producers Combo-sling etc. Let alone some of the members who used to grace the forum - Metro / Fliks / Liquid Bullet... that list is long.

Chassis the scout is an excellent first frame - now go out and shoot something. You're only going to figure out as you move along - you have a community to help back you up. If or when you damage yourself - there'l be loads of people to admire the wounds and more to explain why it happened.

As Brucered says - guys can be a little direct at times (most of the time its a genuine old school fatherly approach). Accidents do tend to happen when you get over confident. This is true of anything: chainsaws, paper sheets... Though also being overly cautious can be just as bad.

You may note that the wounds are way less mentioned than the enjoyment.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

I saw a Bill Hayes video,and he explained to draw before offering the frame up to shoot

because the bands are more likely to snap on the draw you lessen the band breaking whilst in front of the face.

Well that's the theory,draw,then aim....?

I now draw first,shoot second.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes, that is the safest practice.

But just like everyone should wear eye protection, not everyone does. Not even in videos where guys are explaining the importance of it, do they wear them. A fork is easy to replace, your eyeball, not so much.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

/\ Yep iv'e learned so much from this wonderful forum.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes Matt accidents do happen everywhere. However, never have I heard anyone say when talking about shooting a firearm be it long gun or handgun that you are probably going to shoot yourself in the foot so just man up and take it as part of the game. Yes there are those special ones who can boast of never having a band break or come untied or never getting a fork hit or hand hit. I can't help but wonder how many wannabe slingshot shooters quit due to the slingshot design with a built in propensity to fork hits. It does take a level of skill to avoid fork and hand hits but not everyone starts shooting with that level of skill from the start. It is a learning process that might take some a bit longer to grasp. A learning process that can be greatly enhanced by sensible slingshot design with the beginner in mind. And that is why I mentioned the Alley Cat so passionately.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

JR - I hear you (And I'd totally agree). As I mentioned I've never shot myself in the hand (or the foot for that matter - I do know one or two who have ironically). I'm sure now I have mentioned it I will put 3 right into that soft area between thumb and forefinger tomorrow... I do find I handle my guns way more carefully than anything else I own (even air rifles). And you can advocate hammer grip and wrist brace style frames as beginner friendly - which for the reasons you point out they are. Though they do have inherent issues Hammer grips I'm not so wild about personally - they also put the torque force further away from the supported area of the frame which puts stress on the wrist. Most beginners would opt for cheap wrist brace frames - which is understandable - they're very accessible (some are pretty nice) but generally they need a tube upgrade to be really great shooters. Also the brace is often not offset to align properly with the wrist - which can make handling awkward. These are just my views. Obviously there are designs like the Hammer or the Triton which are nice higher-end options. You could also go for a variety of pinch grip frames which also help place the hand out of harms way - but these also have their own issues... Seems that generally for every advantage there is another disadvantage... I would say as a complete beginner start small and light shoot projectiles with low weight get used to the setup. and slowly start going for larger/heavier once they are convinced they are proficient enough.

Though - to play devil's advocate - how many times have you hit your hand with a hammer? Or bloodied your knuckles using a spanner... when you are using implements that have capacity to maim - there is always a chance of being maimed.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Matt: I am right handed and the only time I recall hitting my hand with a hammer was when I wasn't paying attention and grabbed a left handed hammer.

I've also never cut a leg or arm off with a chain saw nor chopped a toe off with an axe. I've never drilled a hole through myself with a drill nor cut myself with a jigsaw or circular saw. Nor have I ever screwed myself with a screwdriver.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

JR - you are either a very cautious or lucky individual. I have nicked myself with circular saw once (and always I treat that machine like its a rabid dog) - late on a Friday afternoon I had been cutting strips the whole day and I let my guard down just that once... almost cost me a thumb.

I am in no way advocating pain as a right of passage. All I am saying is that accidents can happen - they can be caused by being cock-sure and they can be caused by being overly focussed on the potential dangers (either way you end up with tunnel vision). This does not imply some sort of happy middle place were you only require half-alertness filled with unicorns and soft fluffy clouds. Being careful and safe needs to be a constant.

The underlying fact is that we agree on the same principal. We are just approaching the issue from two different perspectives.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

It's very hard to pay attention all the time hence accidents. I'm 66 years old at have tried to make a habit of paying attention every time I sent my kids to school I admonished then with "PAy Attention " it's clear to me we all have are moments and that's when stuff happens.As for not nice posts that by some are interpreted as authentic statements and are liked because of their authenticity cowboy up!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Chassis,

Welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy your Scout.

All these guys are trying to help you, even when it doesn't sound like it. Read the posts that teach you how to make a catch box so you can retrieve your ammo and use it again. Watch the films on shooting and then watch them again.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Chassis,

Something was not a good start here. Your words "there will always be trolls and jerks everywhere" relate or can relate to myself and my answer - which I honestly gave to your questions, or to a couple of other people for their comments or the likes they gave to me, or both.

Please keep in mind that together, we have some 9000 posts here in the forum, and you have 4, and I got my first slingshot in 1958, and you just got one.

Along that you said that you want to learn - and all we did was to give you information in order to help you to learn..?!

But, maybe we did not express ourselves in the best way, and if this is so than I am sorry. What we tried to tell you is that the entropy in slingshots is enormous and pointed your attention to the facts such as:

-that the bands do break and that they can hit you in the eye or in the hand and also in the moment of breaking they can send the ammo in the directions you never intended thus causing injury or damage, as it happened to me;

-that the hand slap, fork hit (which also means fork break, beat-off or so) happen which in itself can make serious injuries to your hand, face etc)

-that the "hand hit", "finger hit" and other mishaps do happen, happen very often and that they can only be avoided if you stop slingshot shooting.. they are something like flies that go along with the shi** and all you can do, and should do if you want to continue with this sport, is wearing protection glasses, protection gloves, check your setup, practice better release etc.; yes, there are types of slingshots, usually with longer and wider forks that seem to avoid this, but one should never let their attention down and if you want to try many various types of slingshots and the ways to hold them. say PFS as a type of slingshot and thumb-support-pinch grip as one of the ways to hold the slingshot, your chances of getting these mishaps grow;

-that in general this is a dangerous sport if one does not take good precautions and we are just pointing your attention to what can happen and how dangerous it can be; let us see this - couple of years ago a member of this forum reported so called "return-to-sender" or RTS event and a term we use here do describe one of the most frightening mishaps - when the ammo does not leave the pouch but hits the shooter back with full force; as far as I remember, that persons chest got pierced with the steel ball and it stopped few millimeters from his lungs; please read about this elsewhere in the forum because its quite an interesting topic which I can not discuss right now;

So, to come back to my previous comments related to your questions, I can only repeat that:

-it is realy very easy to hit your own hand - just a fraction of second when your attention is elsewhere and you will get it; so read about it, think about it, try various ways, practice and above all wear protection gloves..

-yes, you can not avoid occasional mishaps such as hand slaps, hand hits etc. but you can:

a) lessen the probability of their happening using some rules developed among the slingshot shooters during their long history and experience,

b) use protection to lessen the damage if that happens in spite of measures taken above, such as glasses, gloves etc)

-yes, after so many decades of shooting a slingshot all this still scares me; but "to be scared" should not be taken too seriously here - in any job that you do you should be a bit worried, scared, or so - here my English breaks since I am not native English speaker - IN ORDER to take it seriously and to take good precaution measures and preparations ONLY to be successful at the end, which I had in mind when I gave you my comments.

- and, yes, I still welcome you in this forum.

cheers,

jazz


----------

